# Auflösungsproblem 4K / 2K 30/60hz



## ch330d (20. Oktober 2014)

*Auflösungsproblem 4K / 2K 30/60hz*

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe meinen PC am Phllips 4K TV angehängt. Als Grafikkarte dient die GTX 970. Als Verbindung ein HDMI 2.0 Kabel. TV und PC haben HDMI 2.0 Anschluss. 

Ich kann auch Problem los auf 3840 * 2160 Pixel bei 60 hz gehen. Was aber nicht geht ist 2560 * 1440. 2560 * 1440 geht komischerweise nur mit 30hz. Das ist ziemlich doof, weil mit 30hz ruckelt jedes Game. Gehe ich auf 4K gibt es natürlich div. Games, bei der die Grafikkarte über dem Limit ist. Ich dachte eigentlich ich könnte dann mit 2560*1440 bei 60hz spielen. Mir ist einfach nicht klar warum 60hz bei 4K geht aber bei der tieferen Auflösung 2K nicht. 

Kennt jemand die Lösung des Problems? Die neusten Treiber etc. sind natürlich bereits installiert.

Vielen Dank und

Grüsse​


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2014)

Hast Du mal probiert, ob es geht, wenn du Windows auf 3840x2160 stellst, aber IM Spiel dann nur 2560x1440 ?


----------



## ch330d (20. Oktober 2014)

Ja. Ich habe unter Windows die Auflösung auf 3840 * 2160. In den Games kann ich dann auch auf 2560 * 1440 umschalten aber eben wieder nur mit 30hz. Obwohl 3840*2160 mit 60hz geht. Das ist total unlogisch


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2014)

Und unter Windows auch schon 2560x1440: geht das auch nicht, oder hast Du es noch nicht probiert?



Es kann auch am LCD liegen: Filme zB haben ja nur 25FPS / "Hz" - evlt. leitet der LCD das nicht korrekt weiter. Was ich bei einem 4k-TV von Phillips auch gefunden habe:

_Computereingänge auf allen HDMI          bis zu 4K Ultra HD 3840 x 2160                                                                                                                                                                                                                     __Videoeingänge auf allen HDMI        bei 24, 25, 30 Hz                                                                                                                                                                  _

_                                                              bis zu 4k Ultra HD 3840 x 2160p _

Vielleicht musst Du also nur einen anderen HDMI-Eingang nehmen ODER man muss in den Optionen den HDMI-Eingang als PC-Eingang erst definieren, ggf. auch durch einen Gaming/PC-Modus, den man aktivieren muss.


*edit* ich hab in der Anleitung (*zumindest von der 6800er-Serie*) was gefunden, dass 2160p nur mit 30Hz geht - hier http://download.p4c.philips.com/files/5/50puk6809_12/50puk6809_12_dfu_deu.pdf  auf Seite 84 und 85. Da steht für "Videoformate" auch 2160p bei nur 30Hz, und mehr ist nicht nötig eben WEIL Filme ja eh keine 60 "FPS" haben - für den PC gibt es offiziell sogar nur bis Full-HD, Seite 87 zu sehen. Vermutlich ist der LCD einfach (noch) nicht für Gaming in mehr als FullHD ausgelegt, und dass überhaupt das 4k vom PC aus funktioniert ist schon eher "Zufall". Ich weiß auch nicht, ob der LCD für Gaming allgemein geeignet ist - 4k soll ja eh noch idR ein merkbares Inputlag haben ^^


----------



## ch330d (20. Oktober 2014)

Also mit meiner alten Gtx 670 habe ich die 2560 * 1440 bei 60hz geschaft.  HDMI eingang ist auf Spiel.  PC gibts auch  werde ich gleich testen.  Im nvidia menu kann man ja auch eigene Auflösungen erstellen.  Dort habe ih mit der gtx 670 eine neue erstellt mit 2560 * 1440 bei 60hz. Das ging dann auch. Wenn ich  das jetzt mit der 970 mache am gleichen tv und mit gleichem hdmi kanal verschwindet das Bild und der TV meldet,  dass kein HDMI Signal gefunden werden konnte.


----------



## ch330d (20. Oktober 2014)

Unter Info beim TV steht 2160p 60hz


----------



## McDrake (20. Oktober 2014)

ch330d schrieb:


> Unter Info beim TV steht 2160p 60hz



Welchen TV hast de denn genau?


----------



## ch330d (20. Oktober 2014)

55pus8809


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2014)

Also, da steht in der Anleitung  http://download.p4c.philips.com/files/5/55pus8809_12/55pus8809_12_dfu_deu.pdf  Seite 98  ganz klar bei PC 

1920 x 1080p – 60 Hz
3840 x 2160p – 24 Hz, 25 Hz, 30 Hz, 50 Hz, 60 Hz

Sowie einige Auflösungen niedriger als FullHD, d.h. eine Auflösung 2160x1440 ist da gar nicht verzeichnet, wobei in der Liste auch steht "unter anderem". Und für  Videoformate gibt es da auch nur 1080p oder direkt 2160p, was ja dann 3840x2160 ist. 

Evlt. wird 2160x1440 nicht zu 100% unterstützt, und mit der alten Karte ging es, mit der neuen nicht - KÖNNTE dann AUCH am Treiber liegen. So ein Setting wie Du haben nur ganz wenige, vlt. ist das ein bisher kaum bekannter Fehler.


----------



## McDrake (20. Oktober 2014)

Die neuste Software ist auf dem TV?
Weiss nicht, ob das unter "die neusten Treiber, etc sind installiert" geht


----------



## ch330d (20. Oktober 2014)

TV Software ist auch auf dem neusten Stand. Ich ging davon aus, dass wenn 2160p mit 60hz geht, dass dann 1440p mit 60hz sowieso geht. Aber sieht tatsächlich so aus, dass der TV die 1440p nicht mit 60hz kennt. Was allerdings trotzdem total unlogisch ist.


----------



## svd (20. Oktober 2014)

Und wenn du eine Auflösung mit 1440p und 59Hz erstellst, oder 55Hz, was auch immer stabil ist?


----------



## ch330d (20. Oktober 2014)

Geht leider wirklich erst ab 30hz.


----------



## svd (20. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, vlt. könntest du das noch mit einem DVI- oder DisplayPort-Kabel (bin jetzt zu faul nachzusehen, ob der TV einen DisplayPort Eingang hat) versuchen?


----------



## ch330d (20. Oktober 2014)

Der TV hat keinen Displayport. Laut Philips Kundendienst gibt es nur 30hz. Verstehe aber nicht, warum es dann bei 4k geht


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2014)

ch330d schrieb:


> Der TV hat keinen Displayport. Laut Philips Kundendienst gibt es nur 30hz. Verstehe aber nicht, warum es dann bei 4k geht


Evlt. hat es damit zu tun, dass rein von den Normen her auf 1920x1080 direkt 3840x2160 folgt? Es gibt ja zwischen FullHD und 4k (was Filme usw. betrifft) kein Zwischending. So nach dem Motto "wir bereiten unser Gerät auf FullHD oder direkt 4k vor- dazwischen gibt es eh keine relevanten Nutzungen" - und an Spieler, die vlt in 1440p spielen wollte, hat keiner gedacht. 

Oder evtl hat es auch damit zu tun, dass das Umrechnen von 1440p auif 2160p für den LCD zu "schwierig" ist, so dass der nicht 60Hz schaffen kann - bei 1080p zu 2160p ist es ja ganz simpel: einfach nur mal zwei nehmen, also doppelt so viele Pixel in Breit und Höhe. Aber bei 1440 vs. 2160p sind es 1,5 Mal so viele Pixel, also ein ungerader Wert ^^ 

Hast Du denn mal geprüft, ob es in 1440p überhaupt besser aussieht als in 1080p ? Vlt. rechnet der LCD das eh so gut hoch, dass es in 1440p kaum besser aussieht, und da man in 1080p ja dann mehr FPS hat, ist das vlt sogar die bessere Wahl, selbst wenn es nen Tick schwächer aussieht.


----------



## ch330d (20. Oktober 2014)

Das könnte ein Grund sein. Ja mit 1440p sieht es schon besser aus. Und mit 2160p haut es mich aus den Socken.  Wenn ich dann zbsp. Bei watch dogs noch ein paar Details runter schraube läufts auch in 4k flüssig.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2014)

Also, da kannst Du dann wohl nicht mehr machen als abwarten, ob andere Treiber Besserung bringen, oder ob es vlt für den LCD noch ein Update gibt ^^


----------



## ch330d (20. Oktober 2014)

Leider


----------

